# how to change psychiatrist?



## SoSolo (Nov 4, 2011)

Hi
I had to wait 3 months for an appointment at the psychiatrist. I've just checked the reviews he has gotten and they are terrible .. its probably different from country to country but does anyone have experience with changing doctors ? I hope I dont have to, but im wondering just in case it is necessary.


----------



## user12345 (Jan 10, 2012)

Yes i've changed psychiatrist before, and I was not at all sorry about it... my old psychiatrist was a horrible man and he was pill-crazy. He was also a bit of a pervert as well and never talked to me for more than 5 minutes. 

So I switched and am now seeing a lady who sees me for an hour every week and is helping me cut down on meds. 

You can just cancel your appointment, or if you want to check him out first then see him for one session and then say you will contact him for a follow up appointment as you don't know your schedule yet. Then don't contact him. 

But also remember to shop around for psychiatrists first so you have someone there as a back up.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

yeah I found one online and got my doc to write a referral. Then realised he was a douche and tracked down another and got another referral from my doc. Pretty easy.


----------

